# Seamless Knit Bag



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I found this file for a mini bunny and was intrigued by the technique for knitting the body. 

I didn't know you could knit a seamless bag with K1, S1 technique - on 2 needles. 

This one only measures about 2x2 inches (5x5cm) but I think it could easily be enlarged as the fabric is quite sturdy.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

TY...something I can do...haven't ventured into DPNS yet


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute. :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think you've discovered double knitting if I understand you correctly! That's how I did the bag in my avatar. Cute little bag (yours, I mean) - I'll bet you'll be making more, because it's a little addicting!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I think you've discovered double knitting if I understand you correctly! That's how I did the bag in my avatar. Cute little bag - I'll bet you'll be making more, because it's a little addicting!


It's like magic - I can't believe I've been knitting this long and have never come across this before!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> It's like magic - I can't believe I've been knitting this long and have never come across this before!


 Every time I bring up double knitting, it gets ignored. I think most people can only imagine the 2-color process of being a different colored design on each side (which is also very fun), but don't envision what I'm talking about when I say they can knit flat but produce something in the round! There's also not a ton of info online, compared to other knitting techniques.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Every time I bring up double knitting, it gets ignored. I think most people can only imagine the 2-color process of being a different colored design on each side (which is also very fun), but don't envision what I'm talking about when I say they can knit flat but produce something in the round! There's also not a ton of info online, compared to other knitting techniques.


I've misunderstood the term, and as you say I've been one of those thinking it created different colored designs or was like brioche. I'm going to have to experiment a bit..


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> I've misunderstood the term, and as you say I've been one of those thinking it created different colored designs or was like brioche. I'm going to have to experiment a bit..


Uh-oh, you're going down the rabbit hole! I've got one section of my Ravelry projects filled with double knitting stuff. Not sure how much is instructional, & a lot is just dumb experiments, but if you feel like a "stroll" through it: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas?set=double-knit&view=thumbnail


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Uh-oh, you're going down the rabbit hole! I've got one section of my Ravelry projects filled with double knitting stuff. Not sure how much is instructional, & a lot is just dumb experiments, but if you feel like a "stroll" through it: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas?set=double-knit&view=thumbnail


Thanks - I'm already thinking about the German short rows!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been trying to knit this and got frustrated. I think it is done by double knitting. Am I right? The pattern writer doesn't mention this at all in her instructions...


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> I have been trying to knit this and got frustrated. I think it is done by double knitting. Am I right? The pattern writer doesn't mention this at all in her instructions...


That's right Trina - It's actually quite straightforward as long as you follow the K1, S1 without fail! I didn't really believe it would open up to form a pouch/bag, but it did.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> That's right Trina - It's actually quite straightforward as long as you follow the K1, S1 without fail! I didn't really believe it would open up to form a pouch/bag, but it did.


Another dumb question..Can you do it with the same colour yarn and does it matter which strand you use to do the stitch?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Another dumb question..Can you do it with the same colour yarn and does it matter which strand you use to do the stitch?


I'm no expert, that's for sure, as this is my first attempt, but I just cast on the 22 stitches, using 2 needles, and K1, S1 across every row - using only 1 color of yarn (and 1 strand). Does that make sense? You're probably overthinking it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Just a note: the slip one is purlwise, and if you want stockinette, yarn is in front for the slip stitches. If you leave it in back, you'll get reverse stockinette stitch (which is fine if that's what you're going for). You could even turn the reverse st at inside out when you're done, & you'll have stockinette!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Just a note: the slip one is purlwise, and if you want stockinette, yarn is in front for the slip stitches. If you leave it in back, you'll get reverse stockinette stitch (which is fine if that's what you're going for). You could even turn the reverse st at inside out when you're done, & you'll have stockinette!


Thanks. I did turn this one inside out, and will now try it this way.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> Thanks. I did turn this one inside out, and will now try it this way.


Works either way, but nice to know both. 
:thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> It's like magic - I can't believe I've been knitting this long and have never come across this before!


Thanks for bringing this up. Both you and jvallas have convinced me I need to try this out.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cspaen34 said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. Both you and jvallas have convinced me I need to try this out.


Great fun when you magically open up a tube or pouch after all the flat knitting!


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Knitted double, 2 needles, using up scraps.
So easy to do.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm intrigued by all the comments on your thread so I've downloaded it to have a go later. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CALLI said:


> Knitted double, 2 needles, using up scraps.
> So easy to do.


Awesome!


----------

